# AXA rack



## MarkDavis (Jul 17, 2018)

This was way to easy.
There are lots of ways to store your quick change tool holders.  Was looking on hobby machinist for inspiration.  Inspiration came when checking around the shop looking for material for another project.
Just a piece of 1X 1/4" aluminum angle glued to the lathe back splash with color coordinated blue RTV gasket maker.


----------



## master of none (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey Mark good thunking gives me an idea,thank for post-in


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 17, 2018)

I can think of many far more complicated ways than this.


But this is pretty cool.


----------

